# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Baraja svengali o biselada?

## Aprendiz

¿Cuál me recomendáis y a cuál se le puede sacar más partido?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas.

----------


## Gelo

No me atrevo a sugerirte por que es muy personal, pero si vas al foro de nuevos mienbros alli hay algo escrito sobre el tema.

----------


## ignoto

¿Refresco de limón o de naranja?

Pues según te apetezca, dependiendo de lo que quieras, puedes hacer una cosa u otra.

Si lo que quieres es un consejo, cómprate un libro de magia (o un DVD, que los hay muy guapos) y disfruta de aprender algo nuevo.

----------


## teje00

sin duda la biselada. Puedes hacer todos los efectos de una baraja normal y más de 100 para biselada y lo mejor es que puedes usar esta baraja siempre con el mismo público.

La svengali es para poquitos efectos y sólo dos o tres para el mismo público y dentro de una misma rutina. Es lo malo de la radio, que no puedes hacer más de una rutina a la misma persona porque canta

----------


## Iñigo

La biselada se puede dar a examinar y por eso es mas sorprendente.Aunq t recomiendo tb la otra xq puedes hacer muchos efectos.Pero no se puede examinar, salvo cambiazo

----------


## r.zamora

Hola,
   Por lo   que valen, píllate las dos. Ahora, también un buen manual. Cuando agotes las posibilidades de las dos barajas, lo dices en el foro...  :Lol:

----------


## magocarlos

Biselada ,sin lugar a dudas,ya que lapuedes utilizar siempre,cuando la necesites como tal o como normal.Por cierto que hace tiempo lleve varias normales a una imprenta y en segudos me la "fabricaron" metiendola en la guillotina que utlilizan.

Magiabrazos desde Ceuta

Carlos

----------


## Gusruy

Ahorra y comprate las dos, a ambas le sacarás buen probecho.

Saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Son dos barajas diferentes. Te dará mas partido la biselada ya que puedes controlar cualquier carta por mucho que la barajes. Incluso puede barajarla el espectador aunque te arriesgas un poquillo. Te aconsejo que compres las dos y algun libro o video sobre cada una de ellas y le podrás sacar mucho más partido.

----------


## Felipe

Como te dicen todos, cómprate las dos. Pero ten cuidado con la biselada. Hay algunas veces que no están bien hechas. Yo tengo varias, casi todas en Bicycle y una 505 y hay mucha diferencia entre ellas. Creo que la mejor la compré en Tienda Magia (y no es por hacer publicidad, sino porque ya que te vas a gastar el dinero, por lo menos que parezca normal).

Revísalas si puedes antes de comprarlas.

----------


## emilioelmago

La baraja svengali está muy bien para hacer un deternminado efecto y nada más porque después deberías de cambiarla por una normal. 
Con la biselada puedes permitirte no cambiar de baraja. 
La verdad que a mí me encantan las dos pero yo me quedaría con la biselada para empezar. Después comprate la svengali.
Por cierto, una baraja que a mi me gusta mucho es la multiefecto. Hablaré de ella en el foro., a ver que os parece.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## VANISH

podria alguien mencionar el efecto de la biselada por favor?


gracias

----------


## VANISH

podria alguien mencionar el efecto de la biselada por favor?


gracias

----------


## joaquin

> podria alguien mencionar el efecto de la biselada por favor?
> 
> 
> gracias


El efecto de la baraja biselada no es uno sólo, se pueden realizar muchísimos efectos.

----------


## sertxos83

son 2 efectos muy buenos, aunque se pueden hacer dentro de esos efectsos muchos mas, lo bueno de la  biselada esque se la puedes dar a examinar la baraja e incluso que barajee la persona luego tu con un par de movimientos tachan carta controlada xd la svengaly tambien tiene un efecto muy bueno pero no la puedes dar a examinar y eso hace desconfiar mucho al espectador, yo la svengaly no la suelo usar y si la uso es para luego darla el cambiazo xd

saludos

----------


## Asdetrebol

las dos, son obligatorias. Si tiene q ser una, por cosa de la pasta, la biselada primero.

----------


## rulzgz

Como dicen por aquí comprate las dos si puedes  :Smile1: 

La biselada dá lugar a muchos milagros, pero a mi personalmente me parece mucho más brutal una rutina con la svengali aunque tiene sus pegas.

Como que no se puede examinar, ke moskea ke siempre sea la misma carta, etc...

Pero a la vez dá lugar a bastantes efectos:
- Se puede envolver la baraja en una servilleta de papel, y con un cuchillo sin punta se atraviesta la baraja cortandola, ahí aparece la carta.
- Se hace que un espectador piense un número, y se pasan tantas cartas como el número, y ahí aparece la carta.
y con imaginación muuuuuuuuuchos más.


Pero aún así es una rutina que deja al publico con la boca abierta y la baba colgando, por lo menos las veces ke lo he echo.

----------


## rufus

las dos dan para varios efectos. Mas la biselada que la svengali.

Diferencia muy importante: la svengali no la puedes dar a examinar. La biselada si.

Como te han dicho, las dos están bien, es cuestión de gustos.

A la larga seguro que te compras las dos.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Las dos, yo tengo las dos barajas, la svengali es magnifica para forzar una carta y seguir con el juego, la biselada puedes estar horas haciendo juegos, yo te recomiendo las dos y luego a estudiar juegos y efectos...

----------


## sertxos83

por cierto existe algun libro con rutinas para la biselada? yo es que la tengo y solo se hacer poca cosa algun corte y lo tipico de la mezcla hindu para pasar la carta abajo.

saludos

----------


## joaquin

> por cierto existe algun libro con rutinas para la biselada? yo es que la tengo y solo se hacer poca cosa algun corte y lo tipico de la mezcla hindu para pasar la carta abajo.
> 
> saludos


Está la Enciclopedia de juegos con la baraja biselada, de Juan Tamariz.

----------


## sertxos83

muchas gracias voy a hechar un vistazo a ver si la encuentro en tiendamagia

saludos

----------


## fernatur

> Como te dicen todos, cómprate las dos. Pero ten cuidado con la biselada. Hay algunas veces que no están bien hechas. Yo tengo varias, casi todas en Bicycle y una 505 y hay mucha diferencia entre ellas. Creo que la mejor la compré en Tienda Magia (y no es por hacer publicidad, sino porque ya que te vas a gastar el dinero, por lo menos que parezca normal).
> 
> Revísalas si puedes antes de comprarlas.


Entonces cual de las biseladas es mejor, la de Fournier o la de Bicycle??
Muchas gracias

----------


## JinRoh

Yo aún no hice ninguna rutina en serio con la biselada, pero cuando hago la svengali, con la presentación que viene en el papel de "tengo la carta en el bolsillo" la gente queda muy asombrada  :Wink1:

----------


## JinRoh

Vale, ya toque un poco mas la Biselada, y no sé que pensar, el efecto que se consigue con la biselada también es muy bueno, aunque no se s tanto como la svengali...

lo bueno es que la biselada se puede examinar mmm creo que las dos son imprescindibles  :twisted:

----------


## ign

> Yo aún no hice ninguna rutina en serio con la biselada, pero cuando hago la svengali, con la presentación que viene en el papel de "tengo la carta en el bolsillo" la gente queda muy asombrada


Jejeje, pues cuando avances en la cartomagia, verás como todo eso es posible con una baraja cualquiera y un poquito de técnica. Las barajas "especiales" no deberían usarse para comenzar en la magia, pero al menos te vas soltando con la presentación, que es lo más importante.
Un saludo.

----------


## makandrw

> Biselada ,sin lugar a dudas,ya que lapuedes utilizar siempre,cuando la necesites como tal o como normal.Por cierto que hace tiempo lleve varias normales a una imprenta y en segudos me la "fabricaron" metiendola en la *guillotina* que utlilizan.
> 
> Magiabrazos desde Ceuta
> 
> Carlos


A la biselada tambien se le llama "rekortada"¿? :?:

----------


## JinRoh

> Yo aún no hice ninguna rutina en serio con la biselada, pero cuando hago la svengali, con la presentación que viene en el papel de "tengo la carta en el bolsillo" la gente queda muy asombrada
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jejeje, pues cuando avances en la cartomagia, verás como todo eso es posible con una baraja cualquiera y un poquito de técnica. Las barajas "especiales" no deberían usarse para comenzar en la magia, pero al menos te vas soltando con la presentación, que es lo más importante.
> Un saludo.


Sí , jeje eso es lo que hago. Como soy muy novato aún, cuando hago alguna tecnica con las cartas normales, me pongo un poco nervioso y puede que se me note mucho.

Sin embargo con estas trucadas voy aprendiendo a tranquilizarme ybueno algo de tecnica jeje.

Pero tengo claro que lo bueno es saber muchas tecnicas con cartas normales (por ejemplo, si vas a una casa extraña, y alguien dice, mira! este es mago, haznos un truco) y necesitas hacerlo con barajas normales.

----------


## makandrw

He estado investigando y efektivamente, la biselada y la rekortada es la misma!(Gracias Claudio) Ahún así ami menkata la radio!! 

Un saludo

----------


## JinRoh

> He estado investigando y efektivamente, la biselada y la rekortada es la misma!(Gracias Claudio) Ahún así ami menkata la radio!! 
> 
> Un saludo


La radio es la misma que la biselada? (vaya lio con los nombres   :Lol:  )

----------


## ign

> La radio es la misma que la biselada?


No, la radio es otra, es el otro nombre que se le da a la Svengali.

----------


## JinRoh

> La radio es la misma que la biselada?
> 			
> 		
> 
> No, la radio es otra, es el otro nombre que se le da a la Svengali.


Ups, perdon. Queria decir que si la svengali y la radio eran la misma (por que se vende la baraja y el libro "la baraja radio") Pero me equivoqué y dije biselada.

Saludos y gracias por la aclaración  :Wink1:

----------


## Potamito

Ambas son "geniales", pero sirven para cosas muy distintas, una Svengali no las podras mostrar mil veces a las mismas personas por mucho que tengas  diezmil trucos que hacer con ella, en cambio la biselada si.

----------


## karlk

Acabo de leer todos los mensajes... Y hoy mismo voy a comprar la biselada.
Soy un poco novato con la cartomagia, y no conocia muy bien esta baraja.

Gracias, sois lo mejor

----------


## Jotedem

pues ya le has agarrado creo. Yo diria que Biselada por que tiene una mayor semejanza por decirlo asi a la forma de trabajarla con el publico, a diferencia de la radio que tienes que tener el cuidado sobre ella.
Ambas son muy buenas pero la sugerencia va por el lado mas practico creo, la biselada es una baraja completa con truco a diferencia de la Radio. Saludos :twisted:

----------


## dako

Es díficil decidir asi. Pero habría que probar efectos con ambas barajas y ver  la reacción de la gente. El biselado te hace quedar como un profesional. El svengali como alguien que hace milagros ( guarda hay que saber utilizarla)
mira este video con cartas svengali
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ogg_IJur-mI

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:roll: Lo dicho, hay que saber usarla.

----------


## ign

No está mal el vídeo si su finalidad es venderle la baraja al que no sepa nada de magia, aunque sigue sin gustarme lo de enseñar todas iguales...

Como ya se ha comentado en tantos otros temas, mejor guardar las barajas "especiales" en un cajón hasta que se nos ocurra una gran idea para utilizarlas dentro de nuestras rutinas.

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## rafaorozco

personalmente, de quedarme con alguna, esa sera la biselada. Como ya habrás leido anteriormente, se puede utilizar primero como normal, luego como biselada, y descontrolaras a todo el mundo.

----------


## Patricio

> por cierto existe algun libro con rutinas para la biselada? yo es que la tengo y solo se hacer poca cosa algun corte y lo tipico de la mezcla hindu para pasar la carta abajo.
> 
> saludos


O arriba
Saludos

----------


## Patricio

> Como dicen por aquí comprate las dos si puedes 
> 
> La biselada dá lugar a muchos milagros, pero a mi personalmente me parece mucho más brutal una rutina con la svengali aunque tiene sus pegas.
> 
> Como que no se puede examinar, ke moskea ke siempre sea la misma carta, etc...
> 
> Pero a la vez dá lugar a bastantes efectos:
> - Se puede envolver la baraja en una servilleta de papel, y con un cuchillo sin punta se atraviesta la baraja cortandola, ahí aparece la carta.
> - Se hace que un espectador piense un número, y se pasan tantas cartas como el número, y ahí aparece la carta.
> ...


El efecto de encontrar la carta envolviendo el mazo en una servilleta, se hace perfectamente con un mazo normal.
Saludos

----------


## Practicante

> Biselada ,sin lugar a dudas,ya que lapuedes utilizar siempre,cuando la necesites como tal o como normal.Por cierto que hace tiempo lleve varias normales a una imprenta y en segudos me la "fabricaron" metiendola en la guillotina que utlilizan.
> 
> Magiabrazos desde Ceuta
> 
> Carlos


¿Cómo les pedistes que hicieran el corte?
Saludos, desde Cádiz.
practicante.

----------


## alonso

Yo creo que debes comprar las dos claro seria bueno que dependieras mas de las normales que de unas trucadas

----------


## moimoi

aunque se y admito que la biselada da muchas mas posibilidades y es  mejor, yo uso la Svengali porque da unos efectos tan potente...
Puedes hacer que alguien coga cualquier carta y luego mete el mismo un cuchillo en la baraja y justo le da a su carta.

----------


## Patricio

> aunque se y admito que la biselada da muchas mas posibilidades y es  mejor, yo uso la Svengali porque da unos efectos tan potente...
> Puedes hacer que alguien coga cualquier carta y luego mete el mismo un cuchillo en la baraja y justo le da a su carta.


Y dale con el cuchillo.

----------


## ign

> aunque se y admito que la biselada da muchas mas posibilidades y es  mejor, yo uso la Svengali porque da unos efectos tan potente...
> Puedes hacer que alguien coga cualquier carta y luego mete el mismo un cuchillo en la baraja y justo le da a su carta.


¿Y eso no se puede hacer con una baraja normal?

----------


## ignoto

Un mago lo puede hacer con una baraja sin trucar.
Un profano NECESITA la baraja trucada para hacerlo.

----------


## hawyn yaur

aver.. a mi me gusta mas la svengali pero lo impresionante que puede llegar a ser la biselada es indecente   :Smile1:  
Yo poseo dos svengali con cartas a forzar diferentes y la gente se queda boqueabierta ya que les doi el cambiazo sin que se enteren   :Wink:  



P.D: La biselada esta muy bien. Escoje entre 2 svengali o una de cada.

----------


## shark

un tio se acaba de sacar el carnet de conducir y os pregunta:

¿que me compro , un ferrari F40 o un maseratti?

la unica respuesta inteligente es: NINGUNO DE LOS DOS

cuanta gente que ni siquiera coge correctamente la baraja tiene ese tipo de bajaras....muchos 

que nadie se ofenda porque no me estoy refiriendo a nadie en particular, pero cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años.

pd: ahora que me caigan las collejas

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Yo me compre la biselada hace ya un par de meses y todavia esta guardada en el cajonme quedan mil cosas por prender antes de empezar a usarla

----------


## sersantos

Para mi gusto es mejor la biselada, la puedes dejar examinar sin miedo, ademas puedes hacer todos los trucos de la normal, aunque coincido con todo el mundo que lo mejor es que guardes esas barajas en el cajon, pilles un buen libro de cartomagia y aprendas las tecnicas basicas,veras como le puedes sacar mucho mas partido a una baraja normal que a una trucada

----------


## morgoth

> que nadie se ofenda porque no me estoy refiriendo a nadie en particular, pero cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años.


Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo...si llevo poco en esto...si soy novato y no me voy a poner a hacer efectos complicados...pero no creo que tenerla con la intencion de hacer lo mismo que con la normal este tan mal...

A mi me da seguridad  saber que la carta del espectador si falla todo esta a una extirpacion de distancia, eso si no voy a ponerme a hacer florituras y pretender dominarla como un maestro...

----------


## ign

> que nadie se ofenda porque no me estoy refiriendo a nadie en particular, pero cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo...si llevo poco en esto...si soy novato y no me voy a poner a hacer efectos complicados...pero no creo que tenerla con la intencion de hacer lo mismo que con la normal este tan mal...
> 
> A mi me da seguridad  saber que la carta del espectador si falla todo esta a una extirpacion de distancia, eso si no voy a ponerme a hacer florituras y pretender dominarla como un maestro...


Yo creo que es más fácil aprender un control que utilizar una biselada con ese fin.

Pero claro, es mi opinión, no tiene por qué tener validez alguna   :Wink:  .

Un saludo.

----------


## guille

Las dos estan muy bien, i ambas tienen cantidad de efectos para crear grandes rutinas, pero a mi, me gusta mas la Svengali porque impresiona mucho mas y a la gente le encanta.

----------


## shark

a mi me gusta la normal , que hace muchas mas cosas y es mas barata.

----------


## runnerbcn

> que nadie se ofenda porque no me estoy refiriendo a nadie en particular, *pero cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años.*
> 
> pd: ahora que me caigan las collejas


Juan Tamariz, en la colección de fascículos "El mundo mágico de Juan Tamariz", claramente orientada a gente que empieza (o novata), regalaba un baraja radio (y creo que la biselada también, con marcas en los dorsos) Sólo lo digo como curiosidad...

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> que nadie se ofenda porque no me estoy refiriendo a nadie en particular, *pero cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años.*
> 
> pd: ahora que me caigan las collejas
> 
> 
> Juan Tamariz, en la colección de fascículos "El mundo mágico de Juan Tamariz", claramente orientada a gente que empieza (o novata), regalaba un baraja radio (y creo que la biselada también, con marcas en los dorsos) Sólo lo digo como curiosidad...
> 
> Saludos.


¿Juan cuando escribío ese libro se estaba inciando en la magia?  :Wink: 

En fin, hay opinones variadas respecto al tema, pero siempre se dice que no es recomendable hacer uso excesivo de esas barjas, ya que por ejemplo, para poder controlar una carta, existe una técnica, la cual se elimina utilizando una biselada, es decir, por muchos que epas hacer juego con la baraja, que sepas "controlar" la carta con el bisel, luego cuando cominezas con una normal, habrás retrocedido bastante, tendrás que empezar de cero, y te lo digo yo, desde mi punto de vista, por que me pasó, y no es agradable.

La baraja Svengali, ya es otro caso, si miramos lo mismo que escribí arriba para la biselada pero esta vez hablando de forzar, pasará lo mismo, creo que esta baraja tiene un poco menos de inconveniente al momento de iniciarse, pero sin embargo, la sigo viendo como algo innecesario y ampliamente conocida por el profano...

Saludos

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

[

Yo creo que es más fácil aprender un control que utilizar una biselada con ese fin.

Pero claro, es mi opinión, no tiene por qué tener validez alguna   :Wink:  .

Un saludo.[/quote]
sinceramente no lo se . la biselada "facilita en extremo" la sustitución de técnicas varias y en conseccuencia genera cierta dejadez a la hora del aprendizaje, pero tambien es verdad que te puede  ayudar a dar los primeros pasos en la acción de atreverte a hacer juegos ante cierto público. Por otra parte la Sveng. puede servir para realizar un par de rutinas un poco mas relajadas para el mago. yo personalmente la biselada no la he utilizado mas que en una ocasión y al principio de mi acercamiento a la magia y me pareció  que me equivocaba al usarla, por que no veo juegos que no pueda hacer con una normal.pero claro es  una impresión personal.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


¿Y qué tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad? Lo que digo es que aquí se dice que los novatos no se deberían ni acercar a este tipo de barajas, y sin embargo Tamariz publicó unos fascículos dirigidos a novatos y en ellos se explicaban trucos con ambas (radio y biselada), e incluso las regalaban. Mención aparte, la mayoría de trucos de cartomagia de esa colección eran, o bien "directos" y con escasísima manipulación, o bien con cartas trucadas o preparadas de antemano. Se explicaban muy pocas "artimañas manipulativas" (break con el meñique, carta corrida, control de una carta por mezcla en las manos y poca cosa más)

Espero haberme explicado mejor en esta ocasión   :Wink:  

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

Lo que dijo Shark fue




> ...*cuanta gente que acaba de empezar en magia da consejos sobre barajas* (en este caso) a las que un novato no deberia acercarse en años...



Dice, según lo que logro entender, que* los que comienzan en esto y usan estas barajas* no deberían dar consejos acerca de las barajas de este estilo y que los que empiezan no deberian usarlas.

Por eso te pregunté... ¿Juan era un novato en el tema cuando publicó ese libro?, si lo hizo fue por algo, en fin, mi opinión está en el mensaje anterior que es mucho más que esa pregunta que citaste..

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Las dos estan muy bien, i ambas tienen cantidad de efectos para crear grandes rutinas, pero a mi, me gusta mas la Svengali porque impresiona mucho mas y a la gente le encanta.


¿Seguro? 

Vamos a ver (y esto no es un comertario para guille, sino para todos). Me parece que por aquí falta un poquito de entendimiento. Decir lo que ha dicho Guille (y es una expresión que, referida a otros asuntos, se ha leído infinidad de veces en el foro) es una estupidez. (Ojo, no se tome en plan borde, que no lo digo con mala leche ni ánimo de ofender).

Y ahora me explico: ¿Por qué decís que impresiona más una baraja que otra a la gente? ¿Acaso es que luego de hacerles los juegos les decís con qué baraja se los habéis hecho?

La sensación de 'impresión' con que se queda el público jamás se puede categorizar como originada por un tipo de baraja. Con cualquier de ellas, repito CUALQUIERA, se puede impresionar mucho. Una buena rutina con biselada puede echar por tierra a una Svengali.. porque la mayoría la usa para lo mismo y archiconocido.

SEamos más abiertos de miras, leñe. Hay que romper con esas creencias y cambiar de actitud. Con cualquier baraja (normal, preparada, sin preparar, 'especial'...) se puede hacer MAGIA. El quiz de la cuestión es querer aprenderla y buscarla más allá de lo que vemos en la tele, lo que viene en el paquete o lo que hace fulanito en Youtube o menganito en su vídeos.

Preguntar cuál es mejor ¿Svengali o biselada? ¿Invisible o brainwave? es una tontería, porque cada una es excelente para unas cuantas cosas.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Lo que dijo Shark fue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


A lo mejor lo hizo porque él creía que era más positivo poner al alcance de los novatos ese tipo de barajas, en vez de centrarse en enseñar manipulación.

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

No es para que destaques de esa manera el mensaje, se leer y se lo que escribí, y si lo escribí fue por algo, tengo mi opinión, Tamariz debe tener otra, o nose, nunca he leido ese libro, y no quiero hacerlo (por ahoram quiza más adelante para ver de que trata), por que no prentendo realizar efectos con ese tipo de barajas, mi opinión te le he expresado en mi primer mensaje que escribí para ti, y aqui estamo para sicutir la visión de cada uno, no lo que dijo aquel u otro fulano... en fin...

Saludos

----------


## hawyn yaur

A lo mejor lo hizo porque él creía que era más positivo poner al alcance de los novatos ese tipo de barajas, en vez de centrarse en enseñar manipulación. 

```

aver... yo soy novato i poseeo un par de barajas trucadas. Se que deberia concentrarme mas en las tecnicas pero esque las barajas trucadas son mucho mas impresionantes.


saludos  :wink:
```

----------


## runnerbcn

> No es para que destaques de esa manera el mensaje, se leer y se lo que escribí, y si lo escribí fue por algo, tengo mi opinión, Tamariz debe tener otra, o nose, nunca he leido ese libro, y no quiero hacerlo (por ahoram quiza más adelante para ver de que trata), por que no prentendo realizar efectos con ese tipo de barajas, mi opinión te le he expresado en mi primer mensaje que escribí para ti, y aqui estamo para sicutir la visión de cada uno, no lo que dijo aquel u otro fulano... en fin...
> 
> Saludos


"El Mundo Mágico de Juan Tamariz", no es un libro, es un coleccionable por fascículos que se publicó, si no me equivoco, allá por el año 93, en España, y se compraba en los kioskos. En él no sólo se trataba la magia con cartas, sino con monedas, cuerdas, pañuelos, etc, amén de algunas de las "artes afines", como los malabares, sombreroflexia, ventriloquía, matemagia, hacer figuras con globos, etc... En cada fascículo regalaban un obsequio (barajas -trucadas, para florituras-, una cuerda, pañuelos, cosas así) y cada cierto tiempo regalaban una cinta de vídeo VHS, donde Juan realizaba los trucos de los fascículos, y luego explicaba la realización. En ciertos sitios, si se sabe buscar, se pueden encontrar extractos de dichos videos, pero en cuanto a los fascículos, me temo que la cosa es bastante más complicada (por no decir imposible   :Wink:  )

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

> aver... yo soy novato i poseeo un par de barajas trucadas. Se que deberia concentrarme mas en las tecnicas pero esque las barajas trucadas son mucho mas impresionantes. 
> 
> 
> saludos


No es que sean más impresionantes, con una baraja normal puedes hacer lo mismo que con estas dos barajas, puedes conseguir el mismo nivel de impresión, todo está en la técnica utilizada y en la presentación dada, si bien, ambas barajas son "geniales", y digo "geniales" por el tipo de efecto que se pueden conseguir con el más mínimo esfuerzo, no es lo aconsejable para aprender magia, no tienes las bases de la magia, no tienes los fundamentos de la magia, ves las cosas de otro punto de vista, cuando luego lees un texto de Ascanio, Tamariz, Vernon, entre muchisimos más, te das cuenta que no sabes absolutamente nada, pero logras comprender y ver con otros ojos lo que quieren transmitir, y lo que se puede lograr transmitir de la forma más sencilla pero no con el mínimo esfuerzo ni con la mínima preparación (como puede ocurrir con estas dos barajas). 
Hablo del mínimo esfuerzo para que quede claro, la diferencia entre una baraja trucada de estas y una completamente normal, con estas barajas, como ya dije antes, puedes conseguir grandes efectos conociendo simplemente un par de movimientos, con la Svengali puedes hacer una ambiciosa de 1000 formas y siempre estarás seguro que resultará; con la biselada puede controlar una carta y luego hacer cualquier efecto que necesites esto y luego juego realizado, es decir, ¿Qué necesitaste saber?, saber presentarlo, nada más. ¿Con una baraja normal?, que necesitarás, primero si es nueva, usarla un poco, luego aprender las técnicas a utilizar, aprender la rutina que vas a realizar, aprender la presentación, y presentarlo. Entonces mirandolo del punto de vista del esfuerzo y el efecto a conseguir, claro que para un novato su tendencia natural será llegar a la baraja trucada, pero dejo en claro que también comencé así hasta que me di cuenta de eso que les digo, al comenzar así, se pierde mucho, al tener mayor esfuerzo de por medio, hay que practicar más y más, el doble, el triple y más para así conseguir que el esfuerzo no sea en vano, y con esto ten por seguro que conseguirás que la presentación sea la adecuada, lograrás conseguir crear la atmósfera mágica, conseguir la atención de los espectadores en el momento que la necesites, lograrás conseguir un sinfin de cosas por el sólo hecho de que te costó conseguir lo que quieres y por esto harás todo de otra manera, para lograr que sea lo mejor posible.

Sin duda mirarás la magia con otros ojos.




> "El Mundo Mágico de Juan Tamariz", no es un libro, es un coleccionable por fascículos que se publicó, si no me equivoco, allá por el año 93, en España, *y se compraba en los kioskos*....


Entonces, eso está creado para otro tipo de personas, yo mago, no compraría algo que me venden en un kiosko, aunque lo venda Tamariz y me garantice que seré un mago profesional, no lo haría por que se que está al alcance de todos y luego todos dirán, " Ahhh claro, usas esa baraja que venía en tal y tal parte..."  :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por hawyn yaur
> 
> aver... yo soy novato i poseeo un par de barajas trucadas. Se que deberia concentrarme mas en las tecnicas pero esque las barajas trucadas son mucho mas impresionantes. 
> 
> 
> saludos  
> 
> 
> No es que sean más impresionantes, con una baraja normal puedes hacer lo mismo que con estas dos barajas, puedes conseguir el mismo nivel de impresión, todo está en la técnica utilizada y en la presentación dada, si bien, ambas barajas son "geniales", y digo "geniales" por *el tipo de efecto que se pueden conseguir con el más mínimo esfuerzo, no es lo aconsejable para aprender magia, no tienes las bases de la magia, no tienes los fundamentos de la magia, ves las cosas de otro punto de vista*, cuando luego lees un texto de Ascanio, Tamariz, Vernon, entre muchisimos más, te das cuenta que no sabes absolutamente nada, pero logras comprender y ver con otros ojos lo que quieren transmitir, *y lo que se puede lograr transmitir de la forma más sencilla pero no con el mínimo esfuerzo ni con la mínima preparación (como puede ocurrir con estas dos barajas).* 
> ...


Verás que he remarcado 7 frases de tu mensaje. Voy a ir por orden de arriba a abajo:
- En la mayoría de libros de cartomagia en los que se empieza de cero, estilo Canuto o "cartomagia Fácil" de Florensa, siempre los primeros juegos son de tipo automático, es decir, que requieren el mínimo esfuerzo para realizarlos ¿Quiere eso decir que no son aconsejables para aprender magia, que no son esos los fundamentos de la magia? Al parecer, la mayoría de autores sí que lo creen.

- Lo mismo que lo anterior. ¿Sólo puedo conseguir un gran efecto en el público usando manipulaciones que lleven meses perfeccionar, o también lo puedo conseguir con un juego automático, pero bien presentado? Todos los autores que he leído opinan que no hay trucos buenos y malos, sino mal y bien presentados.

- Saber presentar un juego es lo más importante, como he dicho en el punto anterior. Es decir, se empieza con juegos fáciles para acostumbrarse a la charla y a la presentación (ya sea con juegos automáticos con baraja normal o con baraja trucada) y con tiempo y ensayo se aprende la técnica manipulativa (si uno quiere, claro. A mi, por ejemplo, me van más los juegos automáticos, aunque en privado ensaye las técnicas para mi disfrute personal)

- Eso no tiene porque ser así. En mi caso, por ejemplo, no uso barajas trucadas, salvo la biselada de vez en cuando, porque no soportan el examen del público (por eso mismo uso la biselada)

- ¿Se puede conseguir la atmósfera mágica y la atención del público con el ensayo de las técnicas manipulativas? Yo creía que la atmósfera mágica y la atención del público se conseguían con la charla, el lenguaje corporal, la misdirection, etc... (Tamariz, Vernon, Ascanio...) Otra cosa es que disfrutes más de tu presentación si detrás del juego ha habido mucho esfuerzo, y que ese gozo se transmita a los espectadores   :Wink:  

- Yo compré los fascículos, y he hecho algunos juegos de los que venían publicados, y nunca me he topado con nadie que supiera el secreto por haberlo visto en los fascículos. De hecho lo que dices es un poco absurdo. Si le hago un juego de los de la colección ("El año del amor", por ejemplo) a alguien, y ese alguien dice que lo conocía por haberlo visto en los fascículos, es lógico pensar que esa persona se habrá comprado la colección, dejándose sus buenas perras en ello (porque no era barata), con lo que se deduce que a esa persona le gusta la magia, y que en su tiempo libre, practica magia. ¿Tú nunca le has hecho un juego a alguien aficionado a la magia? ¿O no los haces para que no te digan, "Ahh, eso lo leí en el Canuto"?   :Wink:  

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

> De hecho lo que dices es un poco *absurdo*.


No considero apropiadas tus palabras, tengo MI opinión y no estoy para que vengas y trates de ABSURDAS mis palabras (al hacerlo, también me dices eso a mi, ya que son mis palabras), por favor te pido un poco de respeto para la opinión de los otros foreros, ya sea yo u otro, cada uno tiene su opinión y es valida para todos, no hay opiniones que no sean correctas. :evil:   :Wink:  

Respecto a los juego automáticos, no estamos hablando de ellos, hay bastantes hilos en lo que si se habla de ellos, y si estoy de acuerdo con ellos para comenzar, y no estoy de acuerdo con la MANIPULACIÓN, cuando hablo de técnicas no hablo de manipulación, si la baraja la cojo y la muevo en forma endemoniada haciando 10000 cortes por minuto, obvio que no se causará el efecto del que hablo, yo estoy hablando de técnicas, limpias pero efectivas.

Al parecer no entiendes mi opinion, en fin, no me importa, sólo la dejo plasmada.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> De hecho lo que dices es un poco *absurdo*.
> 
> 
> No considero apropiadas tus palabras, tengo MI opinión y no estoy para que vengas y trates de ABSURDAS mis palabras (al hacerlo, también me dices eso a mi, ya que son mis palabras), por favor te pido un poco de respeto para la opinión de los otros foreros, ya sea yo u otro, cada uno tiene su opinión y es valida para todos, no hay opiniones que no sean correctas. :evil:   
> 
> ...
> 
> Al parecer no entiendes mi opinion, en fin, no me importa, sólo la dejo plasmada.


No trato de absurda tu opinión, sino la situación que has explicado como ejemplo. Desechar una obra porque ha salido en kioskos diciendo que está al alcance de todos es absurdo, teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de obras están al alcance de todos. Sólo hay que ir a la tienda y comprar lo que te interese. No creo que se deba desechar el Canuto, por ejemplo, sólo porque cualquiera puede ir a una tienda de magia y comprarlo, digo yo.

Al parecer el que no me ha entendido has sido tú. Y ya no voy a continuar con el tema, que ya se ha desviado suficiente. Le pido disculpas al autor del hilo por ello.

Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

No tienes que pedirle disculpas a él estamos hablando precisamente del tema de las barajas y que Tamariz tiene un "libro" referente a eso, en fin no me interesa a mi tampoco seguir con esto, pero date cuenta que si trataste de absurdas las palabras, por lo menos eso se da a entender. Te entendí, y bastante.
 :Wink:  
Chao

----------

